# Verstecktes Bild im HotS Cinematic



## D^l^h (18. März 2013)

Wenn man beim CInematic im richtigen Momentpausiert, findet man folgendes Bild:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/hiddenpicinhotscinemati.png


Einfach mal suchen auf Youtube oder den kampagnen start aufnehmen und kurz vorm Blizz Logo suchen


----------



## Papungha (1. Mai 2013)

Huhu,

hier ist noch ein zweites aus dem Cinematic :3

http://s1.directupload.net/images/130501/nav5krvp.jpg


----------



## Vallariiaa (19. Dezember 2013)

Hat der eine im ersten Bild nur eine Unterhose an? :O


----------



## DjSnow (6. März 2014)

Hahaha ja das sieht wirklich so aus


----------

